# Solved: Really Small Boot Screen



## Jonno_93 (Jan 5, 2007)

I have a laptop with WinMe on it. When I turn it on, the toshiba logo is normal size, but the boot menu and splash screen are really small. how can i change this?  

Many Thanks!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Is that the only problem? 
For example, once ME loads, is it the correct size.
Has it always been this way?


----------



## Jonno_93 (Jan 5, 2007)

yes it has always been this way. but it is only begining, but i have a dual boot so i need to be able to read the options


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Tough part is that usually that boot screen is more of a DOS screen. It is shown way before any drivers are loaded. 

Something to try is boot from a floppy and see what the screensize is.

Also might see if there are any settings in the BIOS that can be changed relative to this problem.


----------



## Jonno_93 (Jan 5, 2007)

i have also found out it also happenes when i change my screen resolution from to 1000 one to anything. and when enything tries to enter full screen.


----------



## Jonno_93 (Jan 5, 2007)

and how do i get into bios on a toshiba laptop, and when i connect the laptop to a moniter, everything goes the right size.


----------



## Jonno_93 (Jan 5, 2007)

solution was to enter bios and there was an option there t change my full screen resolution.
Thanks bob!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Glad that suggestion worked and thanks for posting back.


----------

